# Fountain Pen Nib Fact



## DCBluesman (Apr 9, 2008)

Over the past few months I have had several conversations and email exchanges with fountain pen makers and collectors alike regarding quality manufacturers of gold nibs.  Almost everyone has heard of Bock nibs and some mistakenly assume that Bock is the only quality manufacturer in Europe.  This is simply not accurate.

Schmidt is one of the leading, high-quality manufacturers of refills and mechanisms for writing instruments.  *In cooperation with Bock*, they also offer very good nib units with gold nibs available.  They do a lot of OEM'ing and also make many private label products for companies around the world.  The technology sharing arrangement with Bock make for a formidable force in the world of fine pens.

http://www.schmidttechnology.de/en/schreibgeraete/produkte/index.htm


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 9, 2008)

here here.


----------



## ashaw (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks  Lou. I needed that catalog


----------



## johncrane (Apr 9, 2008)

Many thanks Lou! very interesting place Suhmidt and apart from the fountain pen side of things at Schmidt l was very impressed with the Easy Flow 9000 refill and the Megaline Pressurized refills, l would love too try out these refills[^]


----------



## bosipipes (Apr 10, 2008)

I have sent them email in the past months tring to make a buy but they they won't respond to me.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 10, 2008)

John - I am considering stocking these refills, so keep watching for an announcement.  Kirk - Schmidt is fairly strict about corporate accounts and order quantities.  I have a corporate account and would be glad to see if I can help you out.  Contact me through the forum email.


----------



## wendell (Apr 10, 2008)

This might not be the right place for this but you were already talking about Schmidt's non-FP refills.  I bought a few of the Schmidt SuperBowl 8900 parker style refills to try.  Wow, what a nice refill! I did my own side-by-side test of the SuperBowl 8900 versus a Schmidt 888F Rollerball refill.  The only real difference I could tell was the pens I had to use for each refill were different.  I also compared it against the Scheinder Gelion refill.  The Gelion wrote nice but the ink smeared badly right after writing, at least on printer paper.  The SuperBowl 8900 didn't noticeably smear, neither did the 888F.  I wonder how the easyFlow 9000 compares.  Lou, any chance you get samples to try out?

Wendell


----------



## heineda (Apr 10, 2008)

Ich verstehe sehr gut


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 10, 2008)

Wendell - The easyFlow 9000 is a Parker ballpoint replacement in a rollerball.  I have been testing one in a Sierra for a couple of weeks and it writes beautifully.  It dries as quickly as the 5888 (metal tube) refills that I carry. I may end up carrying it instead of the P900 for my Parker-style pens.


----------



## johncrane (Apr 10, 2008)

l will be watching Lou! with great interest, also Lou  the Megaline p950 the only ref too the size of the refill, l found was in the packaging section. Schmidt said size of the package tube was 102mm in length l am thinking the refill will be about 100mm if it is it will work out spot on for some of my custom made pens.


----------



## bosipipes (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks Lou, I will


----------



## Dan_F (Apr 11, 2008)

Lou---I will be interested in the SupeBowl refills, will they be available in different widths? I would prefer medium rather than fine.

Is there any difference between the 5888 plastic and metal refills, other than tube material?

Thanks, 

Dan


----------



## Rudy Vey (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dan_F_
> 
> Lou---I will be interested in the SupeBowl refills, will they be available in different widths? I would prefer medium rather than fine.
> 
> ...


No, I have discussed this with Schmidt and the only difference between the 888 and 5888 refill is the tube metrial.


----------



## Dan_F (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up Rudy.

Dan


----------

